# Anyone wanting to meet up in Blackpool 24th june



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Hi am trying to arrange a chi-fest in Blackpool 24th june there are about 5 people at the min.
We are meeting at Stanley park anyone wating to meet up please get intouch and we can sort out a mutual time.
Thanks LIZX


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*Hi*

Cool julie just me and you then!!!
liz x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL It looks like heehee


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Miles away from me,lol!


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

ooh i may be able to come, it's not that far for me!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

HenrysSam said:


> ooh i may be able to come, it's not that far for me!


yes come, it will be great.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Miles away from me,lol!


I am sorry Donna I would love to meet you one day.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd love to join you all , but wouldn't I need a Chi? :scratch: xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I can probably make it there, it's not too far from me either.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> I am sorry Donna I would love to meet you one day.



Thanks Julie, would be nice to meet you too!


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm so envious, I would love to meet you all and your fur babies.

Maybe I could rent a Chi for the day :lol:

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sure you would be welcome without a chi, just remember a lot of us have to be wary of people we dont know, cause of the scam people who might steal them.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I would really love to meet you all, but I am too far away. My aunt lives up that way in Thornton, but I don't think I could put me, hubby, 3 kids and the dogs into her 2 bed bungalow for the night!!!!!. It's about a five hour drive too.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Im sure you would be welcome without a chi, just remember a lot of us have to be wary of people we dont know, cause of the scam people who might steal them.


It's awful to think someone would actually do that, but I understand where you're coming from.I joined here cos I love Chis and I wanted to get a feel for the breed and chat to Chi owners cos I'd heard so many things like oh they're a sickly breed, theyre too fragile blah blah blah.

I hope everyone knows I'm trustworthy - my real name is Kay.

I don't know of many people with Chis so I thought it'd be a nice chance to be able to chat to everyone and meet their babies.

If it bothers too many Chi-sters about me been sans Chi I wont come.

I would feel awful if I spoilt everyone's day xxxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

lebecron said:


> I would really love to meet you all, but I am too far away. My aunt lives up that way in Thornton, but I don't think I could put me, hubby, 3 kids and the dogs into her 2 bed bungalow for the night!!!!!. It's about a five hour drive too.



You are in same area-ish as me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

the pink fairy said:


> It's awful to think someone would actually do that, but I understand where you're coming from.I joined here cos I love Chis and I wanted to get a feel for the breed and chat to Chi owners cos I'd heard so many things like oh they're a sickly breed, theyre too fragile blah blah blah.
> 
> I hope everyone knows I'm trustworthy - my real name is Kay.
> 
> ...


Why not ask Julie and the ones who are going.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks alot Donna :wave:

I'm sorry I wont get to meet you Donna.

xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes its a long way to go in either direction for some of us, still nice we can sort of meet on here!


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Hi Pink fairy everyone is welcome.
Reall looking forward to it.
Is 1pm ok with everyone and if you park at the sports centre and walk through the gates I will be on the grass area just on the park.
There is a Kids play area a few mins away for those who bring there children.
I will have my 3 boys with me.
Liz x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Kay I am ok with you comming.
I understand why you want to be there it will be nice to meet us all and to see our Chi's.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

have a good time - its a bit too far for me (3.5 hrs drive  ) but take lots of piccies


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Shame you will not be there Chloe you could see Emma in her Puppia!!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh rubbish I never get to go to any of these meets! I seem to live in the wrong place! When I have my little lady in July (after her vaccines are all done obviously) I will make it a mission to go to some and get her and me well and truly socialised! Can't wait to see all your pictures though


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Hi I am sorry to say I will not be at the Chi - fest on sun at Blackpool some personal things has come up.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, Who is turning up??

I am doing a Mini Car Liverpool to Blackpool on Sunday in aid of Breakthrough Breast Cancer and I was getting my husband to drive over later and meet up, but if hardly anyone is going then their isnt much point him driving all that way 

Sinead x


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

where is blackpool


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Blackpool in is lancashire and is famous for it's tower.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sinead I think w are now meeting Dawn in the model rail carpark opposite Stanley park at 1.30.
I hope more turn up.


----------



## RubyScrumptious (Mar 28, 2007)

*Meetup*

Have a good time girls...bit too far for us Londoners but if you're ever passing you're welcome to join us for our regular ones at Greenwich lol:coolwink:


----------

